# Nên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng cho thiết kế nào là chân ái



## nhung1hailongvan (24/10/20)

*Nơi nào thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá siêu rẻ tại TPHCM?*


Tìm kiếm một địa chỉ chuyên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá siêu rẻ tại TPHCM nhưng vẫn chưa có kết quả? Vậy hãy để Hải Long Vân giúp bạn một tay trong việc chỉ điểm ra nơi nào thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá rẻ tại TPHCM, bên cạnh đó, tìm hiểu sơ lược thêm về sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng để chắc chắn hơn về quyết định đầu tư sản phẩm của bạn nhé!










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÓ NHỮNG ƯU VÀ NHƯỢC ĐIỂM GÌ?*
​

*Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng vì sao lại được chủy đầu tư lựa chọn?*
 


Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.
 


*Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng cần lưu ý.*
 


Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ chính là thiết kế của nó. Là sản phẩm đặt sàn cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.
Hạn chế ngồi gần ngay dưới luồng thổi của máy lạnh tủ đứng vì có thể hơi lạnh quá mạnh, quá gắt sẽ làm bạn khó chịu và hơi ngột ngạt.
 

=> Tuy là có một vài điểm hạn chế, nhưng cũng không thể phủ nhận rằng máy lạnh tủ đứng chính là sản phẩm thích hợp nhất dành cho những không gian cần làm mát trên diện rộng, những không đông người, đông máy móc và hoạt động trong thời gian dài như nhà xưởng, văn phòng công ty, kho chứa hàng, hội trường, khu chế xuất, xí nghiệp,… chẳng hạn.










*NƠI NÀO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG VỚI GIÁ SIÊU RẺ TẠI TPHCM?*


Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, do vậy mà giá luôn cam kết là rẻ nhất thị trường. Khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ xuất giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Đội ngũ nhân viên với tay nghề và kinh nghiệm hơn 5 năm hoạt động, thi công lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường,… tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Chánh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn… vì thế, Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc sẽ mang lại một công trình hoàn hảo nhất với yêu cầu của bạn.



=> Tham khảo thêm tại ĐÂY những công trình do chính tay Hải Long Vân lên ý tưởng, thiết kế, thi công.










*CHI PHÍ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG GỒM NHỮNG KHOẢN NÀO?*


*Nội dung.
ĐVT
Đơn giá*
Nhân công thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 2.0hp – 3.5hp
Bộ
400.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 4.0hp – 5.5hp
Bộ
500.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng từ 6.5hp
Bộ
800.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp.
Bộ
950.000

Vật tư thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Ống đồng máy lạnh 1.5hp – 2.0hp
m
130.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 3.0hp
m
230.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 4.0hp
m
280.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 5.0hp & 5.5hp
m
320.000
Ống nước xả (keo, co, lơi)

m
15.000 – 25.000
Dây điện Cadivi

m
10.000 – 15.000
CP điện 2P/16A/32A + hộp nhựa

Bộ
80.000
Khung đỡ dàn nóng đặt sàn

Cặp
Call











*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*


Lựa chọn được đại lý uy tín để mua và *thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng* chỉ là một phần, còn lại vẫn phải dựa vào sự chất lượng của sản phẩm mà bạn chọn mua để đảm bảo được độ bền bỉ của sản phẩm trong quá trình hoạt động.  



Tương tự như máy lạnh âm trần cassette, máy lạnh tủ đứng cũng có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn để đầu tư, và chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn phân loại những thương hiệu này thành 3 phân khúc thị trường để bạn dễ dàng trong việc lựa chọn nhé!




Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá cao, chất lượng cực tốt: máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin, máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic…
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá thuộc tầm trung: máy lạnh tủ đứng LG, máy lạnh tủ đứng Gree, máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech, máy lạnh tủ đứng Sumikura…
Thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ, thuộc sản xuất Việt Nam: máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa, máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea, máy lạnh tủ đứng Funiki…
 

****Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới theo thương hiệu nào thì tốt nhất?*


Không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với bạn. Vì mỗi người với mỗi tính cách khác nhau, sở thích về kiểu dáng lắp đặt cùng điều kiện kinh tế có thể chi trả khác nhau mà có cho mình được lựa chọn riêng. Vì thế, đừng ngần ngại và hãy chia sẻ để chúng tôi có thể hỗ trợ bạn tốt nhất có thể về thương hiệu máy lạnh bạn nên đầu tư nhé!










*LỜI KẾT.*


Hải Long Vân ngoài việc là đại lý cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng tại TPHCM, chúng tôi còn là nhà thầu cho nhiều công trình lắp đặt và thi công máy lạnh âm trần cassette, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi trên địa bàn Sài Gòn và khu vực miền Nam với các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương,…Cam kết giá rẻ bao thị trường.



Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán công trình thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng nhanh chóng, chính xác nhất 24/7 nhé!


----------

